# Traynor DynaGain Anyone?



## Toogy

I currently have a Traynor YCS50 and LOVE IT! however, I'm getting sick of transporting it to practice every weekend, so I've been leaving it at our practice location.

I'm looking for a small amp to practice at home with, the DynaGain lineup of amps from Traynor has caught my eye.... I love the line in and headphone option, those are both great for practicing at home. I also love that it's a Traynor... I like being brand loyal.... :smilie_flagge17:

Anyone try one out? I can't try one locally, so I would have order one in from Long & McQuade probably. 

What do you guys think?

It's either one of these or a Line6, but I really don't think I want a Line6.

Thanks


----------



## infinitemonkey

I have the DG15R and it's pretty good. The clean and semi-dirty sounds are nice. I have a Tech21 Trademark 10, and to me, with some tweaking the Traynor can be made to sound better. It's also a lot easier to reproduce settings than with the TM10, whose controls are so interactive and touchy it rarely sounds the same twice. But I digress.

The Traynor's distortion channel ain't up to much, so if you want to do metal or even heavy rock, you'll need a pedal. It does take dirt pedals well, though, and not all SS amps do, contrary to what some people will tell you.

On the downside, the speaker is pretty muddy. I've run from the speaker out into a cab and it sounds much better. A different speaker would make it a much better amp, I think, but, of course, then the cost would nearly double. 

The DG30 has a 12-inch speaker instead of a 10 and is still pretty light, so that may be worth considering. It also has a few built-in digital effects, including digital reverb instead of spring. The reverb is actually supposed to be pretty good. A few guys on here have this amp and seem to like it.

A friend of mine has the DG10 with the 8-inch speaker and says it sounds okay. I haven't heard it personally though.

Therer are bigger Dynagains too. The original DG65R with the spring reverb was supposed to be good, but they quit making it. Unlike the rest, which are made in China, it was made in Canada. I've seen them on Kijiji, but you have to be careful what you're getting, because there are other newer amps with nearly the same name.

On the whole, I think they're pretty good amps for the money. Bear in mind, however, that I am a mere basement wanker and my opinion is not particularly valuable. :smile:


----------



## Toogy

Thanks! I ended up ordering the DG30D from L&M, should be here in a couple of days!

I think it will be perfect for what I need. My YCS50 is awesome for gigging and stuff, so I only plan on using the DG30 for practice at home.


----------



## Mooh

A DG15R does the trick for the lesson studio and anytime I need to take a practice amp anywhere...easier to haul than the YCV50 or YCV20. Traynor makes good gear for the money...for any money.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 5732

I have had the DG30D for about 3 years...never a problem. A friend has the dg15R. Main differnece are the digtal effects on the 30D and the digital reverb versus the spring reverb on the dg15 (and size and weight). The clean channel on the DG30D is fantastic, if you crank the clean channel volume, while controlling overall volume with the master, you can get a nice 70s rock crunch. Good choice on the 30D.


----------



## rhh7

I bought the Traynor Dyna Gain DG30D just before Christmas. I love the fact that it only weighs 30 pounds! Very nice clean sound, which is what I wanted. And only $200 at Long & McQuade.


----------



## Toogy

you got it for $200? nice!

I got the amp, and I like the clean channel, the overdrive channel is pretty buzzy sounding, but I guess that's expected with solid state... it will be great for a practice amp though.

Here are some pics of it..


----------



## rhh7

Special Christmas sale, they were selling for $230 U.S. at Musician's Friend, so I figured it was a good deal.


----------



## Toogy

I'm really trying to like this amp, but the distortion channel is horrible! Maybe my amp is bad? How buzzy is the distortion channel on your guys amps? Mine is horribly buzzy...

I'm using a Gibson Les Paul Standard with a 500T humbucker for reference.

I'm seriously considering returning it and getting a Line6 30W.....


----------



## Mooh

Toogy said:


> I'm really trying to like this amp, but the distortion channel is horrible! Maybe my amp is bad? How buzzy is the distortion channel on your guys amps? Mine is horribly buzzy...
> 
> I'm using a Gibson Les Paul Standard with a 500T humbucker for reference.
> 
> I'm seriously considering returning it and getting a Line6 30W.....


Have you tried other guitars, eq settings, speakers? Use a distortion pedal through the clean channel? If it still doesn't please you, maybe it's just not your thing. I don't use the distortion channel on mine (it's just the student amp in the lesson studio)...nice cleans though. No one amp is for everyone.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rhh7

I have never used the distortion channel, enjoy the clean headroom.


----------



## 5732

I found that the gain channel has a wide range of sounds, but you have to adjust the gain level along with the channel volume as the seem to play off each other. What distortion sound are you trying to recreate (guitarist, song).


----------



## Toogy

Just trying to get a sound similar to what I get out of my Traynor YCS50 amp.


----------



## Bevo

Can you use the clean channel and then boost it with a pedal?

I don't think your going to match the two amps, kinda like a corvette and a chevette..LOL

Bev


----------



## 2N1305

Hi, well, if I see correctly from the pictures you posted, you've got the treble to the max (or is it at 4?). If that is the case, then no wonder you find the distortion channel sucks. No distortion sounds good with the treble maxed out. I have a DG30D, and during the time it worked (unfortunately the power amp is damaged), I had very good tone (from rock to metal) with the bass at 3, mid around 3 to 6, and treble to 4. It was just a tad bit buzzy, but all opamp diode cliiping circuits are. whcih is 97% of the solid-state amplifiers on the market.

And yes, the reverb _is great_.:smile:


----------



## Mooh

My DG15 has a Celestion which might not be the best match, though it's certainly decent enough. I'm considering an Eminence, just because I can. Years ago I used to like running a Fender Bullet amp through a 2x10 bass cab and what a difference that made! 

Speakers, to my ears, are often the weak link in SS amps.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stick man

infinitemonkey said:


> I have the DG15R and it's pretty good. The clean and semi-dirty sounds are nice. I have a Tech21 Trademark 10, and to me, with some tweaking the Traynor can be made to sound better. It's also a lot easier to reproduce settings than with the TM10, whose controls are so interactive and touchy it rarely sounds the same twice. But I digress.
> 
> The Traynor's distortion channel ain't up to much, so if you want to do metal or even heavy rock, you'll need a pedal. It does take dirt pedals well, though, and not all SS amps do, contrary to what some people will tell you.
> 
> On the downside, the speaker is pretty muddy. I've run from the speaker out into a cab and it sounds much better. A different speaker would make it a much better amp, I think, but, of course, then the cost would nearly double.
> 
> The DG30 has a 12-inch speaker instead of a 10 and is still pretty light, so that may be worth considering. It also has a few built-in digital effects, including digital reverb instead of spring. The reverb is actually supposed to be pretty good. A few guys on here have this amp and seem to like it.
> 
> A friend of mine has the DG10 with the 8-inch speaker and says it sounds okay. I haven't heard it personally though.
> 
> Therer are bigger Dynagains too. The original DG65R with the spring reverb was supposed to be good, but they quit making it. Unlike the rest, which are made in China, it was made in Canada. I've seen them on Kijiji, but you have to be careful what you're getting, because there are other newer amps with nearly the
> 
> On the whole, I think they're pretty good amps for the money. Bear in mind, however, that I am a mere basement wanker and my opinion is not particularly valuable. 😄


----------

